# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Medical robotics, LBR Med, KUKA AG, Augsburg, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - KUKA AG

kuka.com/en-us/industries/health-care

KUKA lightweight robot (LBR iiwa), industrial and medical robot

----------


## Airicist

LBR iiwa - Medical assistant

Published on May 18, 2015




> Human-Robot-Collaboration: Virtual walls guide the surgeon to the planned bone cut position.
> The surgeon is in control the whole time.
> Patient movement is detected by the camera and compensated for by the robot.
> 
> KUKA is a supplier of robotic components for medical products.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Medical Robotics – Presenting the LBR Med

Published on May 30, 2017




> KUKA presents the LBR Med sensitive lightweight robot – an intelligent robotic component for integration into medical products.
> 
> The LBR Med is specially adapted to operation meeting the strict standards of medical treatment and interventions. It has biocompatible and corrosion-resistant surfaces. With the CB Certificate and CB Report from KUKA, complex testing requirements after delivery are reduced and certification procedures are made significantly easier.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Medical Robotics – Medical Applications with LBR Med

Published on Sep 26, 2017




> The LBR Med sensitive lightweight robot presented in a nutshell. Be inspired by the possibilities and features of the new LBR Med – the robotic component for integration into medical products.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA LBR Med – Haptic Ultrasound

Published on Nov 8, 2017




> Telemanipulated robotic ultrasound - Easy handling from a distance. 
> 
> Force feedback of the secure and sensitive robot with the haptic device; The robot measures the contact force between ultrasound probe and phantom/body. Features real-time visualization of the ultrasound.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA LBR Med – Robotic needle positioning

Published on Nov 13, 2017




> Needle positioning with the LBR Med which is nearly as touch sensitive as a human. Needle can exactly be inserted by the doctor.

----------


## Airicist

KUKA Medical Robotics - The Future of Medicine

Published on Jul 10, 2018




> The KUKA Medical Robotics team has won the prestigious Innovation and Entrepreneurship in Robotics and Automation Award 2018.

----------


## Airicist

A unique robot for doctors and therapists - KUKA LBR Med

Published on Oct 18, 2018




> KUKA's LBR Med is a groundbreaking, precise and reliable assistant for the medical environment - able to work in complete collaboration with doctors, therapists and patients in an entirely safe manner. It is the first robot to be fully certified according to the CB Scheme process as a component for integration into a medical technology product. Altogether the LBR Med offers a unique proposition for medical robotics.
> 
> This movie highlights five demonstrations of what the LBR Med is capable of.

----------

